# how to detect available networks



## alanlarsen-dk (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi, I have FreeBSD 7.1 on my laptop. At home no problem with connecting to my own network through rc.conf and wpa_supplicant.conf, but I cannot detect other available/open networks when I'm away from home. 

How do I detect available networks?

Thanks!

/Alan


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2009)

alanlarsen-dk said:
			
		

> How do I detect available networks


Something like this:
`# ifconfig ath0 scan`


----------



## alanlarsen-dk (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi SirDice, thanks for your quick reply!

I'll try it and see if it works.

Thaks!

/Alan


----------



## lme@ (Jun 4, 2009)

If that doesn't show anything after a few seconds, press ctrl+c and enter `#  ifconfig ath0 list scan` to see the results.


----------

